# الفحم وانواعه واستخدامته في الصناعه موضوع مهم جدا جدا جدا



## h.chemist (6 مارس 2008)

عنصر الكربون ..... تلك المادة العجيبة ...

يقول هكسلي " أن الصورتين اللتين أختزن عليهما الكربون بدرجة هائلة في قشرة الأرض هما في الغالب نتيجة لنشاط المدة الحية ، فالفحم مكوّن

في معظمه من الكربون الذي استمده النبات من جو الأرض ، وحجر الجير " ونصفه تقريبًا من ثاني أكسيد الكربون " تقوم بتكوينه الحيوانات 

المائية ..








فكيف يتكوّن الفحم ؟؟ وما هي أنواعه ؟؟ 


إذا تكون الفحم في تفاعل كيميائي عند درجة حرارة منخفضة نسبيًا فإنه يكون بشكل كتل سوداء تُعرف بالفحم ، وتعتمد خواصه على المادة 

المحضر منها وظروف تكونه ، وتحتوي الأنواع المختلفة من الفحم على كميات من الشوائب التي تؤثر في خواصه .. والواقع أنه من الصعب 

التأكد عما إذا كانت هذه الشوائب توجد مختلطة بالكربون أم أن بعضها يرتبط به ارتباطًا كيميائيًا ومن المعلوم أن عملية تفحم أي مادة ما تتم على 

مراحل سواء تم هذا التفاعل بطرق صناعية أو في الطبيعة ، فتسخين الخشب في معزل عن الهواء مثلاً يشبه إلى حد كبير تحلل المواد العضوية 

وتفحمها تحت الأرض بعد فترة طويلة من الزمن ، ومن الصعب في كلتا الحالتين دراسة خطوات أو ميكانيكية التفاعلات التي تحدث ... وتعرف 

عادة تلك المواد المتفحمة بالكربون اللاشكلي " ، ولبعضها أهمية اقتصادية .. 

ومن أنواع الفحم : 


*"*" الفحم الحجـــري "*" *



الفحم الحجري هو صخر رسوبي لونه أسود أو بني, يتكون من بقايا نباتات ومواد معدنية, قابل للاحتراق وإعطاء طاقة حرارية. والفحم الحجري 

أكثر أنواع الوقود الأحفوري انتشاراً في القشرة الأرضية.

ويتواجد الفحم الحجري على شكل طبقات مع أنواع أخرى من الصخور الرسوبية, كالحجر الرملي والحجر الطينيّ. ويتواجد في الفحم 

الحجري بقايا أوراق نباتات وخشبها وحتى جذورها. 

يحتوي الفحم الحجري على : 

90 % تقريبًا من الكربون .. 


-: تكوّن الفحم الحجري :- 



أ. سقوط كميات كبيرة من النباتات, وتراكُمها في قاع المستنقع, ودفنها سريعاً مع الرسوبيات الأخرى كالرمل والطين. وبفعل البكتيريا اللا هوائية 

تتحلل المركبات العضوية النباتية جزئياً, أي يزداد فيها تركيز عنصر الكربون ويفقد منها الأكسجين والهيدروجين. وتسمى هذه المواد النباتية 

المحللة جزئياً بالخثِّ " peat " 

ب. دفن الخث تحت غطاء من الرسوبيات إلى عمق يتوقف عنده النشاط البكتيري. وترتفع درجة الحرارة ويزداد الضغط كلما زاد عمق الدفن, 

مما يساعد على حفظ الخثّ وطرد الغازات منه. وتؤدي تفاعلات كيميائية إلى زيادة نسبة الكربون في, وتسمى هذه العملية بالتفحم, ومنها ينتج 

الفحم الحجري البني " "







ج. تستمر عملية التفحم بازدياد عمق الدفن فيتكون الفحم الحجري الصلب.

د. وفي النهاية, وبارتفاع درجة الحرارة والضغط إلى درجة كبيرة يخرج مُعظم الهيدروجين والأكسجين والنيتروجين من الفحم الحجري السابق, 

ويتكون فحم الانثراسيت. " anthracite" 






















-: استخراج الفحم الحجري :- 








من الصعب جداً استخراج طبقة الفحم الحجري بإزاحة ما يعلوها من صخور رملية وطينية, حيث يتم ذلك بحفر نفق من سطح الجبل باستخدام 

آلات الحفر الخاصة, بحيث يتم الوصول إلى طبقة الفحم الحجري فتكسر وتعبأ في الشاحنات وتنقل خارج النفق.


-: تحضير الفحم الحجري للاستعمال :- 


إذاً, فأن الفحم الحجري يتكون من مواد عضوية قابلة للحرق, ومواد معدنية غير قابلة للحرق. وتشكل المواد المعدنية 10%-35% من كتلة الفحم 

الحجري.

وإذا استعمل الفحم الحجري مباشرة في الحرق فقد تتسبب هذه المكونات المعدنية بعض المشكلات البيئية. للك يفضل تنقية الفحم الحجري من 

مكوناته المعدنية قبل حرقه. وتتم التنقية بطرائق عدة من أهمها طريقة الفصل الميكانيكي –الجذبي- للمعادن.

تتراوح كثافة المعادن التي توجد في الفحم الحجري من 2غ/سم مكعب إلى 5غ/سم مكعب. في حين تتراوح كثافة الفحم الحجري النقي من 

1.3غ/سم مكعب إلى 1.7غ/سم مكعب. ويستعمل لفصل هذه المكونات الماء المذاب فيه بعض الأملاح, أو محلول معلق, أي يحتوي على 

جسيمات دقيقة جداً, وكثافتها عالية مثل معدن الماغنيت. وتستعمل عادةً أجهزة خاصة لإتمام عملية الفصل. وهذه الأجهزة تحتوي على اسطوانات 

تدور حول نفسها. وبعد الحصول على الفحم الحجري النقي يجفف ويستعمل في الحرق أو في إنتاج فحم الكوك الذي يستخدم في صناعة الفولاذ 

والحديد. 

-: استعمالات الفحم الحجري :- 








يستعمل الفحم الحجري في عدة مجالات من أهمها :

محطة توليد الطاقة, وقديما كان يستعمل في تسيير القطارات والسفن البخارية. وبسبب صعوبة استعمال الفحم الحجري في أغراض الحياة اليومية 

تُجرى بعض المحاولات والتجارب لتحويله إلى وقود سائل أو غازيّ سهل الاستعمال.

ومن ناحية أخرى, يمكن الاستفادة من الفحم الحجري بتحويله إلى مواد مفيدة وثمينة, وقد دخلت هذه المواد العضوية في صناعة المنسوجات 

والبلاستيك والأدوية والأسمدة والعطور..






*"*" فحم الخشب ( الفحم النباتي ) "*" *



يحضر بتسخين الخشب في معزل من الهواء وذلك في معوجات من الحديد وينتج عن التقطير خلافًا لفحم الخشب بعض المنتجات الهامة كحمض

الخليك والأسيتون والكحول الميثيلي ...

فحم الخشب مادة سوداء مسامية تشتعل بسهولة وتتوهج لفترة معينة ولا يتخلف عن احتراقه إلا حوالي 1 % من الرماد ، وهو خالي من الكبريت. 

إن وجود الأنسجة النباتية في الفحم النباتي والحجري يدل على أنهما من أصل نباتي. والفحم النباتي يصنعه الإنسان بتسخين الخشب, ولونه الأسود 

سببه وجود عنصر الكربون, أما كون الفحم النباتي أخف من الخشب فلأن الخشب يفقد كمية من الماء عند تحويله إلى فحم نباتي وتزداد نسبة 

المسامات فيه. والماء في لخشب هو المسئول أيضاً عن الدخان الكثيف عند حرقه. أما كون الفحم الحجري أثقل من الفحم النباتي فيرجع إلى 

المكونات المعدنية التي توجد في الفحم الحجري ولا توجد في الفحم النباتي. 

-: كيفية صنع الفحم النباتي :- 


يُجمع الخشب في أكوام ويُغطى بالتراب ويُسخن عشرة أيام تقريباً. ويتم التسخين بحرق جزء قليل من الخشب بسبب دخول كمية قليلة من الهواء. 

ويزود هذا الجزء المحترق بقية الخشب بالحرارة اللازمة لتسخينه وتحويله إلى فحم نباتي.

ولتحويل الخشب إلى فحم نباتي يلزم التخلص من الأوكسجين والهيدروجين الموجودين في مركبات الخشب العضوية (السليلوز). ويتم ذلك بتفاعل 

كيميائي بحيث ينزع الأوكسجين والهيدروجين من السليلوز فيتحول إلى مركب عضوي جديد يحتوي على كمية أقل من الأوكسجين والهيدروجين, 

فتزداد نسبة الكربون فيه. 


-: استخداماته :- 


يستعمل الفحم النباتي في الحرق المباشر للحصول على الطاقة. وعادة ما يقتصر على استعماله بعض الإغراض المنزلية كالتدفئة أو الطهي أو 

الشواء. أما البلاد التي يوجد فيها فائض من خشب الغابات, فيمكن تحويله إلى فحم نباتي ثم استعماله في بعض المشاريع الكبيرة كتوليد الكهرباء. 

وكما أنّ زمن احتراق كمية من الفحم النباتي أطول من زمن احتراق كمية مماثلة من الخشب, فللفحم النباتي قيمة حرارية أكبر من الخشب.

ولذلك يستخدم في تحضير وتنقية بعض الفلزات التي تتطلب كربونًا نقيًا نوعًا ما ، فيستخدم مثلاً في تنقية النحاس ، كما يستخدم في تنقية الكحول 

من بعض الزيوت ، وفي أغراض طبية أخرى ... 

وللفحم النباتي القدرة على امتصاص بعض الغازات ولذا يستخدم في عمل القناعات الواقية من الغازات السامة .. 

كذلك يوصي البعض بجمع قشر المكسرات وذلك بإرساله إلى مركز خاص يتم تحويله إلى فحم نباتي ممتاز ..

كما يستخدم الفحم النباتي في مصانع تكرير السكر إذ يمتص اللون الأسمر القذر للسكر الخام ، كما أنه يستعمل عازلاً بين خيطان الثلاجات لتحتفظ 

ببرودتها وذلك لرخص ثمنه ورداءة توصيله للحرارة ... 




*"*" فحم العظام ( الفحم الحيواني ) "*" *








يحضر بتسخين العظام ، بعد تخلصها من المواد الدهنية في معوجات خاصة .. 

-: مكوناته :- 


يحتوي على 90% من الشوائب التي تتخلف كرماد بعد اشتعاله .. 


-: استخداماته :- 

ويمتاز هذا الفحم بقدرته على إزالة الألوان من المحاليل خصوصًا في صناعة السكر ، ويستخدم كذلك في عمل الطلاء الأسود الخاص بالمنتجات

الجلدية .. 

ويعتمد استخدام فحم الخشب وفحم العظام في امتصاص الغازات أو المواد الذائبة على قدرتها الفائقة في امتزاز هذه المواد على سطح الفحم ، 

ويطلق على الفحم في هذه الحالة اسم " الفحم المنشّط " ويعتمد نشاطه إلى حد كبير على طبيعة المادة التي استخلص منها الفحم وكذلك على 

الظروف التي تم فيها التفحم ويمكن زيادة نشاطية الفحم بمعالجة خاصة كالتسخين في الفراغ في وجود بعض الأملاح غير العضوية .. وتختلف 

قدرة الفحم على الامتزاز باختلاف المادة الممتزة فالغازات التي يصعب إسالتها لا تُمتز بسهولة .. 

وقد ينتج عن امتزاز مادة ما زيادة في نشاطها الكيميائي ولذلك يستخدم الفحم النباتي كعامل حفز في بعض التفاعلات الكيميائية ... 



*"*" السنـــاج "*" *



يتكون السناج عند التحلل الحراري لكثير من الهيدروكربونات الغازية ، فيحضر باشعال القار أو زيت القار أو النفثالين أو زيت البارافين ، في 

حيز محدود من الهواء وتبريد اللهب الناتج بطرق مناسبة ..

وكذلك عند حرق الكافور ينتج هذا النوع من الفحم الذي يستعمله المتبارون في ميادين الرماية لتظليل ضابط الهدف في بنادقهم وذلك بتعريضه 

لدخان الكافور المحترق .. 


-: استخداماته :- 

تستخدم النواتج بكميات كبيرة في تحضير حبيبات الطلاء الأسود في حبر المطابع وغير ذلك ... 


*"*" فحم الكـــوك "*" *


ينتج من التقطير الإتلافي للفحم الحجري .. 

مكوناته :

90% كربون ، 1% هيدروجين ، 3% أكسجين ، 5‚0 – 1 % نيتروجين ، ويتخلف عن احتراقه 5% من الرماد ... 

يحترق فحم الكوك بلهب غير مدخن ...

استخداماته : 

يستخدم كوقود وكذلك في اختزال بعض أكاسيد الفلزات كما في تحضير الحديد مثلاً من أكاسيده في الفرن العالي ..




*"*" فحم المعوجــــات "*" *







يتكون كمادة متخلفة من عمليات تفحيم المواد المختلفة وعند التقطير الإتلافي للفحم الحجري ، وينتج عن تحلل بعض الغازات المتصاعدة على 

أعناق المعوجات التي يتم فيها التقطير .. ويتميز فحم المعوجات بصلابته وتوصيله للكهرباء ويستخدم في عمل الأقواس الكهربائية وأقطاب الكثير 

من الخلايا الكهربائية ... 



وأخيراً هذه شجرة توضيحية لاستخدامات الفحم بشكل عام 







منقووووول وارجو الدعاء


----------



## h.chemist (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا ليكم واتمني ان يكون الله في عوني لاني لا ابغي منه غير مرضاه وتوفيق الله ادعو لي بالله عليكم


----------



## الحبيب محمد علي (3 فبراير 2009)

أخي العزيز هل يوجد بين يديك كتب(باللغة الإنجليزية أو بالعربية)تتناول هذه المواضيع
التقطير الإتلافي للفحم الحجري ونواتج التقطير
فصل مكونات الفحم الحجري
الحصول على المواد الأولية ، وبيئة وجوده أو طبيعة تواجده
وسأكون ممتن جداً لمعروفك


----------



## kokikof (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور على هذا المجهود الرائع وننتظر المزيد .............


----------



## رمضان محمد كحيل (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هدة المعلمات عن الفحم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ارهينيوس (8 فبراير 2009)

واللة مشكوررررررررررررر افادك اللة ولكن مراحل تكوين الفحم الحجرى 4مراحل


----------



## تايرى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## رائد الخريط (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشكور*

مشكور


----------



## FML-21 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات ولي سؤال لسيادتكم كيف احول الفحم النباتي الي فحم نشط ؟ ولسيادتك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو عبد الله 000 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخى على هذا الشرح الوافى


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## جمال بشر (24 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## memano (8 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

